# Maiden mare confusing me



## ConnemaraFolk (26 February 2022)

Hello everyone.
First time poster and happy to be part of the forum. Everyday is a learning day.

I have a 4 year old TB maiden mare 326 days in foal today. In foal to my Class 1 Connemara stallion. The mare showed first signs of a bag starting on January 27th. Has been developing very well. I don’t think she’s going to have a MASSIVE bag. She’s flat bred and also not the biggest of tb mares.

you can see the development of her bag in the photo. She doesn’t have the best teats but hoping baby will manage.

anyways in the last two days, her stomach has dropped 1ft. How long before foaling does this happen?
I’m trying to gauge when I should hear the pitter patter of little hoofs. I’ve foaled many mares but never a maiden.

thanks 😊


----------



## TheMule (26 February 2022)

I'd say she's still quite a long way off- at least a week. Though that can change quickly so keep up the regular checks. Do you have any milk testing strips? I doubt you'll get much out of that udder yet, but once it starts to fill a bit more you can test twice daily


----------



## Gloi (26 February 2022)

Good luck with your forthcoming arrival.
Maiden mares often don't bag up until very near foaling.


----------



## Cortez (26 February 2022)

As above, you may not see much of an udder with a maiden, or much in the way of waxing either. If you’ve foaled mares down before then you’ll know the signs to watch for, like softening around the tail head, cleaning (pooping a lot) right before things progress.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 February 2022)

I remember the evening before my first ever foal arrived, looking at my pony's bag and my sister pointed out tiny specks on her teats and asked if that was wax.  No, I said.  Foal was there in the morning.


----------



## Equi (26 February 2022)

The stomach dropping and going into a V shape would have me sleeping in the barn. How exciting for you 😁 please post pics of baby we all need a bit of cheering up !


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (26 February 2022)

Equi said:



			The stomach dropping and going into a V shape would have me sleeping in the barn. How exciting for you 😁 please post pics of baby we all need a bit of cheering up !
		
Click to expand...

That is for sure. What a crazy world we now live in


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (26 February 2022)




----------



## ConnemaraFolk (26 February 2022)

Here we have Mommy above with her "dropped" belly. And Daddy below <3


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (26 February 2022)

Cortez said:



			As above, you may not see much of an udder with a maiden, or much in the way of waxing either. If you’ve foaled mares down before then you’ll know the signs to watch for, like softening around the tail head, cleaning (pooping a lot) right before things progress.
		
Click to expand...

Yes she has had some relaxation for a couple of weeks now. Still a SMALL bit of tension in the tail. She was totally in love with the stallion 3 days ago. Hormonal mess lol. Her Vulva is definitely not as wrinkly either. But I must say the biggest change this week is a ferocious drop of tummy.


----------



## Equi (26 February 2022)

The tummy doesn't look quite like a proper V yet so still a little time. What a handsome daddy!


----------



## TheMule (26 February 2022)

It looks like mostly oedema so I wouldn’t pay too much attention to her belly for accurate foaling timing! 
I love the Connemara/ TB cross, my best horse was 50:50. Good luck!


----------



## Caol Ila (26 February 2022)

My maiden didn't even look pregnant until a week before she foaled.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (26 February 2022)

Caol Ila said:



			My maiden didn't even look pregnant until a week before she foaled.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - this is the thing. Maidens are sneaky


----------



## Caol Ila (26 February 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



			Interesting - this is the thing. Maidens are sneaky
		
Click to expand...

I would say so. My mare's pregnancy was not planned nor expected, so discovering that she was in foal a week before she gave birth was interesting.


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



View attachment 88209

Click to expand...

I know nothing about foaling but that looks like a super combination to produce a very valuable small sports horse. Is the foal to sell or to keep? Welcome to the forum!
.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (27 February 2022)

ycbm said:



			I know nothing about foaling but that looks like a super combination to produce a very valuable small sports horse. Is the foal to sell or to keep? Welcome to the forum!
.
		
Click to expand...

Most likely to sell. I have a few on board  Might keep my favourite


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 February 2022)

Inside her vulva will redden when foaling imminent.
	

Bottom 2 pics, left- day before foaling, right - less than 12hrs before.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (28 February 2022)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Inside her vulva will redden when foaling imminent.
	View attachment 88322

Bottom 2 pics, left- day before foaling, right - less than 12hrs before.
		
Click to expand...

Maiden??


----------



## milliepops (28 February 2022)

My maiden didn't get such a full udder beforehand. This was 36 hours prior to foaling 



And 2 hours before (dripping... fortunately foal got plenty of collustrum)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 February 2022)

No, sorry, 3rd foal but to give an idea of teat position. This mare actually had about 2 inches of colostrum/wax hanging from teats as a maiden. The tinest bead for 3rd foaling and nothing for the 2nd!


----------



## TheMule (28 February 2022)

Most maidens will follow the same set of rules, it's just that sometimes they don’t. Really helpful, I know, but stick to your instinct, test her milk when it comes in and 🤞


----------



## usaequestrian (28 February 2022)

When the teats wax up, you can expect a little foal. Good luck from the U.S!


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (1 March 2022)

milliepops said:



			My maiden didn't get such a full udder beforehand. This was 36 hours prior to foaling
View attachment 88352


And 2 hours before (dripping... fortunately foal got plenty of collustrum)

View attachment 88353

Click to expand...

Interesting - thank you for this


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (1 March 2022)

Week 1 bag 🥛 💼 to week 5 bag 🥛 💼 😂 

4 days to due date #excited even though I know she might have other ideas


----------



## Laafet (1 March 2022)

I had a maiden TB foal on virtually no bag so it's not unheard of. She waxed up one hour before foaling! If she has not got an abundance of milk when the foal arrives then be prepared to get in a vet to tube formula or donor milk to help the foal until the mare's milk comes in fully.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (2 March 2022)

So today the pH is 7.8 but the milk is pretty white or at least nearly white whereas last week there was a yellowy/watery consistency. But the pH is contradicting it


----------



## TheMule (2 March 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



			So today the pH is 7.8 but the milk is pretty white or at least nearly white whereas last week there was a yellowy/watery consistency. But the pH is contradicting it
		
Click to expand...

Trust the pH values!


----------



## milliepops (2 March 2022)

pH testing was absolutely spot on for me. i was willing the squares to go yellow... and when they finally did then she popped!


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (5 March 2022)

336 days now - still no baby here. Will be sure to take photos when she decides it’s time. No rush with her.


----------



## Lyle (5 March 2022)

My maiden had a small udder but no milk being able to be expressed prior to foaling. For me, it was the relaxation of the tail, the lengthening of the vulva and softness of the tail head that was most accurate. The night she foaled, I checked her at 11.30 pm and she was eating a biscuit of alfalfa hay very happily. The alarm went off at 2.30 am, I was outside 5 minutes later to find 2 hooves and a nose out, and the baby was out fully about 5 minutes later. Good luck, I hope she foals soon, I discovered that, much like a watched pot never boils, a watched mare never foals 😂


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (5 March 2022)

Updated photo of udder


----------



## TheMule (5 March 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



			Updated photo of udder
		
Click to expand...

Getting there! The crease will fill in more, the teats themselves will fill and start to point outwards. I'd say not imminent


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (15 March 2022)

Hey folks 

Mare is waxing tonight finally.

Lets hope I have foal photos for you soon.


----------



## Gloi (15 March 2022)

We all love foal pictures ❤️


----------



## Errin Paddywack (18 March 2022)

Any news?


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

We are getting close…. Mares bag can’t be much bigger now. pH is practically 6.2 but the milk colour is still a shade off being correct. It’s very sticky and sweet though.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

Milk expressed for pH testing at midnight


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

Bag tonight. Wax was squeezed off by me trying to express some milk. But she’s had little waxy crystals since Tuesday.


----------



## TheMule (19 March 2022)

If you haven’t had a foal by now then you certainly will very soon! 🤞


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

Hi guys, still no foal but we’ll waxed up. pH still 6.2 today (obviously)


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

*well


----------



## Amymay (19 March 2022)

Please don’t take any more milk off.

Good luck with foaling.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

I’m literally taking 2-5ml if even to test pH morning and evening….. Totally fine and vets have no issue with this.


----------



## nagblagger (19 March 2022)

Why do you take milk off? 
I thought that was the essential colostrum for the foal, but i admit i'm absolutely not an expert.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

As previously mentioned, it’s not so much “taking milk off”. It’s enough to just wet the pad of the pH test strip so I know exactly what’s what and can control the outcome to the best of my ability I.e. notify local vet, camp out in the stables etc. This is a verified useful process used probably by majority of studs in the world.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

Anyway it wasn’t quite “milk” yesterday anyways. It still had to change.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Why do you take milk off?
I thought that was the essential colostrum for the foal, but i admit i'm absolutely not an expert.
		
Click to expand...

https://gilletteveterinarian.com/use-ph-testing-milk-predict-foaling-time-mares/


----------



## nagblagger (19 March 2022)

Interesting read, thank you.
When my mare produced BOGOf foal there was no way she would have let me 'milked her', so looked at her coup muscles, it was so obvious in her when they 'relaxed' and foal was born the next day.
Photo as soon as its born please..


----------



## milliepops (19 March 2022)

I just squeezed a drop onto the strips, it was spot on for my mare.  Looking forward to a foaly update OP


----------



## fiwen30 (19 March 2022)

Can’t wait for the trit-trot of tiny hooves!


----------



## TigerTail (19 March 2022)

I’m another who finds this fashion of milking mares bonkers, having milked cows for a living the risk of introducing bacteria to the teat canal and causing E. coli mastitis makes it a no go for me, never mind the loss of colostrum 🤷‍♀️ If they’re running milk I can see sticking a ph strip under, but no way would I be squeezing away especially if you’ve no experience milking you could also damage teat structure


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (19 March 2022)

TigerTail said:



			I’m another who finds this fashion of milking mares bonkers, having milked cows for a living the risk of introducing bacteria to the teat canal and causing E. coli mastitis makes it a no go for me, never mind the loss of colostrum 🤷‍♀️ If they’re running milk I can see sticking a ph strip under, but no way would I be squeezing away especially if you’ve no experience milking you could also damage teat structure
		
Click to expand...

If the mare was running milk, there is absolutely not point in sticking a pH stick underneath it as foaling is already imminent and if the milk is milk then the pH is already 6.2.
Different strokes for different folks.
It’s a proven science.


----------



## Smoky 2022 (19 March 2022)

Are you sure she still pregnant sometime they can miscarriage at 2 to 3 months the foal disappear.  she doesn’t look like she producing a lot of  milk.


----------



## TheMule (20 March 2022)

Smoky 2022 said:



			Are you sure she still pregnant sometime they can miscarriage at 2 to 3 months the foal disappear.  she doesn’t look like she producing a lot of  milk.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious?!


----------



## TheMule (20 March 2022)

I was very excited to be sharing my upcoming foaling adventure with this forum but this thread has completely put me off. The OP is clearly doing the very best by her mares at a hugely anxious time when all you care about is the safe arrival of the foal but people cannot help sticking their ill educated noses in and predicting disaster. 🙄

@ConnemaraFolk I really hope we get some baby pics today!!


----------



## Clodagh (20 March 2022)

Smoky 2022 said:



			Are you sure she still pregnant sometime they can miscarriage at 2 to 3 months the foal disappear.  she doesn’t look like she producing a lot of  milk.
		
Click to expand...

You’re just great fun, aren’t you? Have you bred a lot of foals?


----------



## Northern (20 March 2022)

TheMule said:



			I was very excited to be sharing my upcoming foaling adventure with this forum but this thread has completely put me off. The OP is clearly doing the very best by her mares at a hugely anxious time when all you care about is the safe arrival of the foal but people cannot help sticking their ill educated noses in and predicting disaster. 🙄

@ConnemaraFolk I really hope we get some baby pics today!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! Please do share, despite having 3 mares a foal is not in my future so I like to live vicariously through others 

OP, do ignore the armchair expert comments. Milk testing is standard and shouldn't even be labelled as "milking". Ironic for Smoky 2022 to comment given their comment on the "Knowall Novices" thread  I wish you a healthy foal and not many sleepless nights on the way there


----------



## milliepops (20 March 2022)

Northern said:



			Oh no! Please do share, despite having 3 mares a foal is not in my future so I like to live vicariously through others 

OP, do ignore the armchair expert comments. Milk testing is standard and shouldn't even be labelled as "milking". Ironic for Smoky 2022 to comment given their comment on the "Knowall Novices" thread  I wish you a healthy foal and not many sleepless nights on the way there 

Click to expand...

Echo this, I hopefully will be doing it all again but I'm a total novice so really get a lot from other people's stories. I got a lot of helpful advice from the generosity of folk on here and also the foaling hub on FB. It's one thing reading the books but getting to share the realities is really valuable.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 March 2022)

I have not stopped thinking about this thread I'm so excited I can't wait for little foal pictures.

Please everyone who has a foal on the way don't let the the arse holes on here put you off, it's my favourite thing on here I have always wanted to breed a foal and I still sort of have time, although I will be quite an old lady by the time I can ride whatever I produce 😊 but I live in hope.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 March 2022)

Smoky 2022 said:



			Are you sure she still pregnant sometime they can miscarriage at 2 to 3 months the foal disappear.  she doesn’t look like she producing a lot of  milk.
		
Click to expand...

Your just wonderful aren't you


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)

So are you all ready for some excitement and positivity in this crazy world we live in? 😍


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)

And here we have the best Momma & filly foal in the world 😍 hehe


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)




----------



## Amymay (20 March 2022)

Oh wow. Completely adorable. Many congratulations!


----------



## Northern (20 March 2022)

Congratulations! She's just gorgeous and mum looks so proud


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 March 2022)

Wahoo - fantastic!!! Echo all the other saying thank-you for sharing. She is gorgeous! x


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 March 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



			So are you all ready for some excitement and positivity in this crazy world we live in? 😍
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I think we all need something to make us smile and this will do very nicely


----------



## Gloi (20 March 2022)

Lovely big strong baby. Congratulations, you must be thrilled.


----------



## OldNag (20 March 2022)

Massive congratulations! That's such lovely news.
Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## HeyMich (20 March 2022)

Awesome news! Did first time Mum know what she was doing in the end? Hope it all happened naturally and easily! X


----------



## TheMule (20 March 2022)

Absolutely adorable, congratulations!
You must keep posting photos of her first few days/ weeks 😀


----------



## OldNag (20 March 2022)

TheMule said:



			Absolutely adorable, congratulations!
You must keep posting photos of her first few days/ weeks 😀
		
Click to expand...

 Yes - please do. It is so lovely to see something positive among the doom and gloom.

Mum and baby are both gorgeous.


----------



## View (20 March 2022)

Yay, glad they are both doing well


----------



## tda (20 March 2022)

Congratulations x


----------



## Fraggle2 (20 March 2022)

Congratulations mare and foal both looking good. Please do keep us updated over the coming days and weeks. 
Maybe we could have a foal Sunday post this year? 🙂


----------



## Asha (20 March 2022)

Oohh !! Congratulations. What a little corker 😍


----------



## Errin Paddywack (20 March 2022)

Lovely foal, what colour is she, she looks grey but they aren't usually born grey or are they?


----------



## milliepops (20 March 2022)

😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Coblover63 (20 March 2022)

Congratulations!  Did you get to see her born?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 March 2022)

Congratulations! Would love to see more updates in the future.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 March 2022)

Hooray Congratulations gorgeous foal please post more pictures please we need lots of regular updates 😊


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 March 2022)

Huge congrats x 
Glad all went well, sounded pretty text book, names? 


To not detract too much, isn't DR's new persona Smokey2022?


----------



## Petalpoos (20 March 2022)

Congratulations! I have kept popping back on this thread and finally, there they are. What a beautiful mum and foal.


----------



## Hepsibah (20 March 2022)

What a beautiful baby, I'm thrilled to bits for you. xx


----------



## nagblagger (20 March 2022)

Congratulations, i hope mum and foal are all ok..were you there or a lovely surprise in the morning?


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



View attachment 89257

Click to expand...

Glorious. Are you quite sure the father was a horse 🤣 ?

I'm sure s/he'll grow into those ears some day.


----------



## m1stify (20 March 2022)

Just realised I follow you on fb! Gorgeous foal


----------



## Pippity (20 March 2022)

What a little stunner! I love those ears!


----------



## Wishfilly (20 March 2022)

Gorgeous foal, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (20 March 2022)

Aww they both look great! Congratulations!


----------



## Smitty (20 March 2022)

Wonderful.  I love your stallion.   I bred a pink one from a 3/4 bred and Ashfield Blue Rock.   I think Connie x TB are so useful.  Looking forward to your updates and photos 😀😊


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 March 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Huge congrats x
Glad all went well, sounded pretty text book, names?


To not detract too much, isn't DR's new persona Smokey2022?
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 March 2022)

Oh my goodness, how gorgeous. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)

m1stify said:



			Just realised I follow you on fb! Gorgeous foal
		
Click to expand...

Aw lovely <3


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments. Mommy and Baby are doing so so good. Baby is hilarious. Went out for a little leg stretch in the arena for an hour and was doing laps around Mommy cantering and bucking with her awkward little long legs. 

The delivery was ok. Mom needed help from us. It was quite the pull in the end. A scary moment when the baby was momentarily motionless but all ended up being fine. I stayed with her throughout the night. Made she she drank, poo'ed etc. So all and all good. Will have Mom looked at tomorrow to make sure all is okay. But I'm confident everything is fine. Now baby has to focus on drinking and growing. I would be HAPPY to keep sharing. 

BUT folks... this doesn't end here. I have two other mares STARTING to bag. I have 2 due on the 7th of April and 1 on the 1st of May. Exciting but stressful times ahead. <3


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)




----------



## LadyGascoyne (20 March 2022)

How absolutely lovely ❤️


----------



## Clodagh (20 March 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



View attachment 89301

Click to expand...

But are you sure she was pregnant? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Smoky 2022 (20 March 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Huge congrats x
Glad all went well, sounded pretty text book, names?


To not detract too much, isn't DR's new persona Smokey2022?
		
Click to expand...

What your problem I not DRS  you think any new users is that person. You can’t go round throwing accusations when you have no proof. It inappropriate to start on this thread anyway.


congratulations I was only saying because it happened to my friend the mare production milk but was actually empty it rare but it can happen .


----------



## I'm Dun (20 March 2022)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Lovely foal, what colour is she, she looks grey but they aren't usually born grey or are they?
		
Click to expand...

Foal is buckskin but will go grey.


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



View attachment 89301

Click to expand...


She's a spectacular colour,  I've never seen a foal like it.  It will be such a shame if she greys out,  but she'll still be lovely.  
.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (20 March 2022)

Shame she will grey out, I was trying to see if she had goggles or not.


----------



## southerncomfort (20 March 2022)

Oh my! She's just beautiful and looks like mum is doing a grand job.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 March 2022)

Look at her legs, still needs to unfold! Bless her, lovely colour.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (20 March 2022)

So ladies and gentlemen…she is 14 hours old in this photograph (screenshot from a video). Showing GREAT interest in Mommy’s supper. Pawing and pawing and licking the bucket.  Is this normal this young? Or are we raising a genius? 😂😂😂


----------



## Fraggle2 (27 March 2022)

It's Sunday which means we need an update qnd more photos 😉


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (31 March 2022)

Helllloooo sorry for delay? Are you all ready?


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (31 March 2022)

Here she is…


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (31 March 2022)

Here Daddy was also at a very large stallion parade last weekend


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2022)

ConnemaraFolk said:



			Here Daddy was also at a very large stallion parade last weekend
		
Click to expand...

He's got such beautiful eyes! 
.


----------



## ConnemaraFolk (6 April 2022)

Little Miss having a run around with her Mommy


----------



## Fraggle2 (6 April 2022)

Thank you for the pics 😊


----------

